# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κατασκευή κρεμαστής προστασίας

## ndlns

Εγώ με το πάσο μου... Τελείωσα την κατασκευή, μένει η τοποθέτηση. Συγνώμη Νίκο για το ποστάρισμα στο θέμα σου, είπα να μην ανοίξω νέο.

----------


## nikolaslo

Μια παρομαοια κατασκευη ειχα και εγω πρι φτιαξω την νεα αλλα ειχα προβλημα με τα μεγαλα πουλια (δεκαοχτουρες, περιστερια...)τα οποια καθονταν πανω με αποτέλεσμα να τρομαζουν τα πουλια και να τρομαζουν!!!!

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ θα το έχω κρεμαστό στον τοίχο με πολύ λίγο κενό πάνω. Το σκέφτηκα αυτό και αν αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα θα το κλείσω ως επάνω. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αμα εκλεινες το κενο με κουνελοσυρμα + σιτα φυσικα για κουνουπια μυγες σφηκες και αλλα τωρα το καλοκαιρι?ετσι θα εχεις το κεφαλ σου ησυχο,θα παιρνει και αερα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, αν εννοείς εμένα, η κατασκευή είναι ντυμένη με σίτα γύρω γύρω και στην πόρτα. Δεν μπαίνει τίποτα! Όταν το κρεμάσω στον τοίχο θα ξαναβάλω φωτογραφία. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Νικο νομιζα οτι ψαχνατε λυση για το κενο πανω :Ρ

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Το κενό από το ταβάνι εννοούσα. Αν μπορεί να κάτσει πάνω στην κατασκευή (στη σίτα) κάποιο άγριο πουλί και να τρομάξει τα δικά μου μέσα στα κλουβιά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, ειναι.Ενα σωρό κλουβιά μπορεις να βάλεις μεσα.....και εχεις και το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο πολύ όμορφη η κατασκευή. Μπορείς να μας πεις μερικές λεπτομέρειες για την κατασκευή και το κόστος της;

----------


## ndlns

Η κατασκευή είναι φτιαγμένη με ξύλο 2χ4, απλό πηχάκι. Έχει διαστάσεις 154χ66χ47 (εξωτερικές διαστάσεις).Οι διαστάσεις αυτές για μένα ήταν δεσμευτικές γιατί αριστερά και δεξιά ανοίγουν τα παντζούρια. Αν είχα περισσότερο χώρο θα την έκανα πιο φαρδιά.

 Το ξύλο έχει περαστεί με βερνίκι νερού σε χρώμα καρυδιάς και έχει μπει σίτα πλαστική περιμετρικά. Το συνολικό κόστος είναι γύρω στα 35 ευρώ. 

 Χωράει 4 κινέζικες 60άρες ζευγαρώστρες. Ελπίζω να με απαλλάξει σε μεγάλο βαθμό και από τα σπόρια που πέφτουν στη βεράντα και κάνουν έξαλλη τη σύζυγο... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikolaslo

Χαχαχα εμενα παντως Νικο με εσωσε.....αφου να σκεφτεις μετα απο μεριμες μερες (να ειναι σίγουρη οτι η κατασκευη κανει δουλεια) μου ειπε τωρα βαλε κι αλλα πουλια αν θες....μολις το ακουσα εμεινα !!!!!!

----------


## ndlns

Λες; Το κακό με εμένα είναι ότι δεν έχω άλλο χώρο... Με τα μωρά έχω γεμίσει και τις 4 ζευγαρώστρες που χωράει. Εσύ μια χαρά είσαι, βάζεις όσα πουλιά θες. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Με ρυθμούς καλπάζουσας χελώνας, το έργο προχωράει. Είμαστε στη φάση τοποθέτησης στον τοίχο. Δείτε πόσο στενά περιθώρια είχα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Και επιτέλους, σας παρουσιάζω το τελικό αποτέλεσμα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολύ όμορφο. Μπράβο.

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο Νικόλα..

----------


## ndlns

> Μπράβο Νικόλα..


Σ' ευχαριστώ Κώστα. Σε χάσαμε, βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία, να θαυμάσουμε τα πουλάκια σου... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Μπράβο Νίκο άμα έχεις μεράκι και πιανουν τα χέρια σου κάνεις παπάδες πάρα πολύ καλό το αποτέλεσμα !!!

----------


## ndlns

Να σας δείξω και την νέα κατασκευή μου για το χωριό. Μετά τα απανωτά κρούσματα ευλογιάς και τις στενές σχέσεις με τις κουκουβάγιες της περιοχής, είπα να δράσω! 
Πιο φιλόδοξο το σχέδιο εδώ, με πολύ μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις... 200*100, για να χωράει και ενενηντάρα ζευγαρώστρα, αν χρειαστεί. 
Μόνο που τα ξύλα ήταν θεόστραβα και έχω θέμα με το κλείσιμο της πόρτας. Θα δω τι θα κάνω... 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει γάτα από μεταλλική κουνουπόσιτα; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Επαναλαμβάνω, μήπως ξέρει κανείς αν μπορεί γάτα να κόψει την μεταλλική κουνουπόσιτα; Μην τα βρω όλα μαζί πνιγμένα... Είναι χαμηλά η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να σου βαλω υπογραφη αλλα εφοσον δεν μπορει να ανοιξει πλαγιως την στηριξη της στα δοκαρια , θεωρω οτι δεν μπορει να την σκισει  .Περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες θα εδινα σε αρουραιο αλλα δεν νομιζω .Σιγουρα ομως μπορει να τα τρομαξει αν και νομιζω οτι μολις δει οτι δεν μπορει να τα καταφερει , θα εγκαταλειψει

----------


## ndlns

Ότι θα τα τρομάξει, το ξέρω. Δεν μπορώ όμως να κάνω κάτι γι αυτό. Και πλέγμα να βάλω, δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Το θέμα είναι η ασφάλεια. 
Το σπίτι είναι στην άκρη του χωριού και κυκλοφορούν όλα τα ζωάκια. Έχω δει μέχρι κουνάβι! 
Δεν έχω και άλλο χώρο. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να βάλω και σίτα (την ψιλή). 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Νικο θα μπορουσες να βαλες στα χαμηλα σημεια λιγο κουνελοσρμα για κουκουβαγια ν νοιξει μεταλικη σιτα δεν το νομιζω αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ή καποιο αλλο πουλι

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Άλλα πουλιά δεν έχει. Μόνο καρακάξες και κουκουβάγιες. Για τετράποδα φοβάμαι πιο πολύ. Γάτες, αλεπούδες, κουνάβια... 
Ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει τα κλουβιά μέσα, από άγχος. Πρέπει να φύγω για διακοπές όμως και θα τα βάλω, για να είναι όλα τα κλουβιά μαζί και να τα ταΐζει ο γείτονας. 
Και να βάλω κουνελόσιτα χαμηλά, έχει καυσόξυλα δίπλα και μπορεί η γάτα να έχει πρόσβαση και πιο ψηλά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Η πολυκατοικία γέμισε ενοίκους και... ο Θεός βοηθός. Ήδη το πρώτο γατάκι βγήκε για περιπολία! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μετά από δοκιμή αρκετών μηνών, μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι είμαι ενθουσιασμένος με την κατασκευή!
Καταρχάς έχω απαλλαχθεί από τα αγριοπούλια που είχαν οικειοποιηθεί την βεράντα μου. Οι πεσμένοι σπόροι από τα πουλιά μου τα καλούσαν και η βεράντα είχε γεμίσει περιττώματα. Κάθονταν μέχρι και στις απλώστρες με τα ρούχα, με αποτέλεσμα να κινδυνεύει η σωματική μου ακεραιότητα... Το διαζύγιο ήταν σχεδόν σίγουρο!
Δεύτερον, δεν δραπετεύει τίποτα από την κατασκευή! Υπολείμματα σπόρων, ΦΤΕΡΑ, κατά τη διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας, όλα μαζεύονται απλά με ένα σκουπάκι, όταν πάω για τάισμα. Πέρυσι, κατά τη διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας είχε γεμίσει το σπίτι φτερά, αφού ο αέρας τα έφερνε μέσα!
Τρίτο, και πιο σημαντικό, δεν μπαίνει τίποτα μέσα! Ούτε κουνούπι! Άρα γλυτώνω την πιθανή μεταφορά ασθενειών από άγρια πουλιά, έχουν εξαφανιστεί κυριολεκτικά από το σπίτι, και τον καλοκαιρινό εφιάλτη της ευλογιάς που αποδεκάτισε τα πουλάκια μου.
Συμπέρασμα: Σώθηκα! Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα, ειδικά για διαμερίσματα, με κόστος περίπου 30 Ευρώ, όσο ένα κλουβί δηλαδή... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Για να γλιτώσουμε το διαζύγιο τα κάνουμε όλα  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Είμαι πολύ όμορφη και λειτουργική καταλαβαίνω, μπράβο.

----------


## ndlns

Και φτηνή... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Δεν το άφησες τελικά κάτω;

----------


## ndlns

> Δεν το άφησες τελικά κάτω;


Τι εννοείς; Αν εννοείς να ακουμπάει στο έδαφος, όχι. Καλύτερα να κάνω τη δουλειά των ποντικιών πιο δύσκολη! Άσε που δεν θα άνοιγε εύκολα η πόρτα, αφού θα έβρισκε κάτω...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Νόμιζα ότι ήταν το ίδιο προστατευτικό αλλά μου τα είπες στην συνάντηση.
Ελπίζω τα καλύτερα τώρα δάσκαλε



> Τι εννοείς; Αν εννοείς να ακουμπάει στο έδαφος, όχι. Καλύτερα να κάνω τη δουλειά των ποντικιών πιο δύσκολη! Άσε που δεν θα άνοιγε εύκολα η πόρτα, αφού θα έβρισκε κάτω...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

